# Calling all cars!!! Calling all cars!!



## ArtVandolay (Dec 30, 2016)

First of all, Happy New Year, peeps, long time no see!

Second, the good news. We're resettled in our new place and I'm never moving again 

Finally, the bad news. Yesterday morning I noticed some little round splotches on the walls of my grow tent and the same white splotches on the leaves of my veg tent plants  After a little reading I realized I had a classic case of powdery mildew . Although it didn't look like it was also in my flower tent sitting next to it, my one plant in the flower tent turned out to be a male. Needless to say, I won't be wasting any money on lottery tickets for awhile :doh:

I just finished bagging everything up and tying a tight knot in the trash bag and wiping both tents down with bleach and water. Get ready, this is where you guys and girls come in :headbang2:

What are the chances wiping the tents down with strong bleach solution is enough to restart a new grow? What else do you recommend? A little about my setup. I'm growing in two side by side 2'x2'x5' grow tents in the garage (they're really cool). I just intake garage air and exhaust it through a dryer vent to the outside. A word about temps - it's been and still is summer here in SW US, 86 degree highs every day. My garage is vented (for flood) so there is plenty of fresh air entering the garage. Those who know me also know I grew in a similar setup for years in roughly the same geographical area with no trouble. Let the games begin and happy to see you all!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2016)

So i was just perusing the site and what do I see????? ART VANDOLAY as I live and breathe!!!  Consider my day made...woo hoo, Art is back... oh sure, you have toyed with our emotions before... 
So you got the PM huh?  sounds like your doing the right things, bleaching the walls.. and get a million fans in there... Did you toss all your plants?

So happy to see you Art!


----------



## zem (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey Art  good to see you! My experience with PM is that if the conditions are favourable, it will grow. It is also VERY much strain related, some strains grown side by side get it while others don't even when leaves were touching. But given that it is on your walls, it seems as if your room's conditions are favourable, you might get by for a while because of change in weather, but I would expect it to come back if you do nothing to change/fix your venting. IMO bleaching the whole area does not help much, the spores are in the air, everywhere. in my newer setups, i never get it except on some strains that will grow pm no matter where you grow them!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 30, 2016)

WoooHoo  My peeps to the rescue :dancing::clap:

Hi, Rosie!!! Hi Zem!! 

Well  in all my reading, I didn't read what you're telling me - that I need  to learn to live with it and its not the end of the world??? Yes, I trashed the plants this morning .  And I just finished watching a youtube video of a dollar store candle  powered vaporizer using sulfur pellets from a bag of organic soil  fertilizer. What was he doing? Sulfur burning his plants that are 2  weeks from harvest :angrywife:. I guess I should go ahead sprouting beans and get the show back on the road! We're coming off a long dry period here 

Is the general idea to do sulfur burn(s) during lights out (and fans off)?
What would you recommend about the venting, Zem?


----------



## zem (Dec 30, 2016)

ArtVandolay said:


> WoooHoo  My peeps to the rescue :dancing::clap:
> 
> 
> What would you recommend about the venting, Zem?



I don't know how your venting is setup, but I guess that if the walls are getting PM on them, it has to be humidity being trapped in there somehow. It could be that the airflow is disrupted for any reason, sometimes excessive oscillating fans can cause that effect by disrupting the airflow so much as to diminish the exhaust. stale air pockets are another possibility, even water seepage from the outside of an exposed wall.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 30, 2016)

Great to see you back here and growing Art!.. I have never had PM so am not any help there.  

I am a bit jealous of your weather though...it has been cold here (7 right now) and the forecast is continued cold.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey Art,,good to see ya my friend,,,Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 30, 2016)

I got a friend who created a strain called Chemical Nightmare to combat PM ........ it is very very very PM resistant......... I have another friend who is working with Chemical Nightmare crosses now looking for PM resistance......... so if you come if your fighting PM....... you might see if you can get a hold of Chemical Nightmare.


----------



## umbra (Dec 30, 2016)

humidity Art. If you can get the rH down to 40% or less, pm can not take hold. 13 I was at Cannazon from the beginning and I know Sativa Diva's work. I still have the TexMex.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 30, 2016)

It's great to be back and see all my old friends :headbang2:. All because of powdery mildew!! You guys are great and because of your advice I salvaged the plants, put them back in the veg tent and they look none the worse for wear! 

So  humidity is the enemy here. My humidity is in the air - it is what it is. It's been upper 80s with high rh here for the last...well, since September. This is part of the weather bargain for Gulf coast southeast US. I guess it's clear it will be a challenge growing in the summer, all the more reason to get a crop in asap. So PM will come and go and I should just plan to do sulfur burns as needed?

Thanks, Zem! Hi, THG, great to see you!! Weedhopper how the heck are you? Grower 13, thanks! umbra your knowledge is sorely missed. Thanks everyone for checking in.

I'm anxious to show you all my 2'x2'x5' grow and veg tents and setup. I'm really happy with it except for that nasty PM bit.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2016)

dehumidifier?  Would that work?  LOL Art, you got them back out of the garbage..man, i love that you are back..


----------



## umbra (Dec 30, 2016)

With all that has been said, this may help.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BQ7T1Q/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/bonide-infuse-systemic-disease-control-p-3612.html
http://www.toxipedia.org/display/toxipedia/Propiconazole


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 30, 2016)

umbra said:


> With all that has been said, this may help.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BQ7T1Q/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> ...



Now that's what I'm talkin about! Umbra, we're very lucky to have you here at MP!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2016)

More air. 

AEM works great for pm.


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 31, 2016)

:ciao:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 2, 2017)

pcduck said:


> More air.
> 
> AEM works great for pm.



Hi, duck! What's AEM??


----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2017)

EM1. AEM = activated efficient microorganisms
http://www.teraganix.com/


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi Art get some SM-90 and your problem is sorted.

SM-90
by Nutrilife : The organic composition of SM-90 ( prepared from natural plant oils
SM90
              SM-90

) results in its ability to be bio-degradable and is also non-toxic to humans, animals and plants. Use Nutrilife SM-90 to prevent or treat bacteria, fungus and insect problems. Treat leaf or stem infestations by applying as a foliar spray. SM-90 eliminates many molds, mildew and leaf spot and is also effective for botrytis, blight, fusarium, leaf mold, rhizoctonia stem rot, sclerotinia stem rot and others. Application rate: Dilute 1 part SM-90 with 5 parts water to prepare a Foliar Spray. May be repeated every 3 days for up to 3 spray applications. I have never used SM90 but it has very good reviews and I have been told it can be used up until harvest.           
Daftpunk


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 11, 2017)

pcduck said:


> More air.
> 
> AEM works great for pm.





umbra said:


> EM1. AEM = activated efficient microorganisms
> http://www.teraganix.com/





daftpunk said:


> Hi Art get some SM-90 and your problem is sorted.
> 
> SM-90
> by Nutrilife : The organic composition of SM-90 ( prepared from natural plant oils
> ...



Thanks, everyone! It has since cooled off a bit and seems to be under control for the time being. I'm going to try to lay in a few of these remedies because I'm going to need to grow through the summer months, too, which aren't that far off


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 11, 2017)

:clap:


----------

